# Niet van in relationship naar in another relationship



## jaja13

Hello to all!  Could any one please enlighten me as to what this means?  Thanks so much


----------



## Peterdg

Where did you get it from? It's a mixture of Dutch and English, so it's not really what one would call "normal".

It probably has some sense when it comes in a context, but just like that, I haven't the faintest idea.


----------



## jaja13

Peterdg thanks for the reply   Came from a facebook status!  Someone changed it and that's what someone else commented on.


----------



## jaja13

It was actually; Single? Niet van in relationship naar in another relationship?


----------



## Peterdg

Ah, then it makes sense. It's a joke about a "relationship" status update in Facebook. Someone probably changed his status from "has a relationship (with)" to "single" and someone commented on it: "don't you mean you have a relationship with someone else instead of "single"?????"


----------



## jaja13

Thanks so much Peterdg - I guess it is a joke that you have to be a part of the culture to understand, right?!  In our culture (brazilian) that would show a lot of disrespect!  That's interesting.  Is this type of humor common in Belgium?


----------



## Peterdg

Like everything, it depends on the context. Some will be offended, others may not. If e.g. the guy (for the sake of the example, I'll assume it's a guy) is a notorious playboy, and he's proud of it, then he may very well appreciate the comment. If, on the other hand, this was a painful experience for the person in question, yes, then it may be offensive and disrespectful. It doesn't have too much to do with the culture, I think.


----------



## jaja13

that's a good point!  thanks peterdg


----------

